# If you know Vg30E PLEASE HELP!!!



## 92GOLDGXE (Nov 11, 2005)

Im new to nissan and im having a problem my 92 max misses and it seems to be a miss in one ofthe far cylinders also if you listen to the exhaust manifold in the back it makes a whoose woose sound so i ive Replaces my MAS my TPS and the fuel rail and injectors just the back one and its still missing im compleatly stumped all i know if my DSM was much easyer to work ok.... Thanks in advance!


----------



## nismosleeper (Jan 16, 2005)

92GOLDGXE said:


> Im new to nissan and im having a problem my 92 max misses and it seems to be a miss in one ofthe far cylinders also if you listen to the exhaust manifold in the back it makes a whoose woose sound so i ive Replaces my MAS my TPS and the fuel rail and injectors just the back one and its still missing im compleatly stumped all i know if my DSM was much easyer to work ok.... Thanks in advance!


I'm sorry that you have a dsm; they may be easier, but that's just because they make you a mechanic if you own them very long. I'm lost on the whoose woose thing. The vg30e have bad problems with exhaust manifold leaks. Have you already changed/checked the plugs, wires and distributer cap? If you have then I would compression check it. Good luck


----------



## 92GOLDGXE (Nov 11, 2005)

nismosleeper said:


> I'm sorry that you have a dsm; they may be easier, but that's just because they make you a mechanic if you own them very long. I'm lost on the whoose woose thing. The vg30e have bad problems with exhaust manifold leaks. Have you already changed/checked the plugs, wires and distributer cap? If you have then I would compression check it. Good luck


Thanks for the reply... did a compression check and it the numbers were good im not sure what they were a friedn did the test for me since he ahd the meter but he said they were good i have new plugs wires and dist cap but i noticed now that it seems like a cylinder on the other side of the engine is messed up if i pull the wire off it has good spark but the engine doesnt die like on other cylinders so i took my air box and sprayed a lil either in the intake and the mis went away for the time i was sprayin so now maybe its an injector on the other side of the rail because as soon as i stopped praying the miss returned so im still stumped.... u think maybe a nissan dealer could run some sort of computer test to find the problem even tho i have no check light on? Thanks for all your help i cant wait to get the max running right so i can start a few mods


----------



## nismosleeper (Jan 16, 2005)

There is an ecu that can flash codes. Buy a haynes and it will tell you exactly how to do it. The dealer won't mess with it since it's not OBDII. I would clean the connector and get a multimeter and test the voltage on that injector. You did replace the injector on that? Hope you get it going.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

sounds like you have either a bad connection on the fuel rail or a clogged injector.
try a good brand of injector cleaner and cleaning all of the connectors on them. see what that does for you.


----------

